# Metacam, when will it start working?



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all
About 5.30 today Percy came in from the garden whimpering, he jumped onto my lap and cried. I quickly had to whisk him out the way of the others and popped him in kitchen. I offered him some food but he was definitely in pain.

Took him to the vets for 6, 
Vet says he has pulled ligaments, hopefully only on top of the knee/stifle not through the middle of the joint (or something like that)
Prescribed him metacam, said to give double dose tonight then normal dose each day and take him back to vets monday. 

Percy is still whimpering and crying now, normally quite a stoic dog I am obviously very worried about him. 
I am doing everything I can think of, big fluffy soft bed to lay on, a hot water bottle (although he seems to prefer to lay his head on that) the choice of laying wherever he wants in the house. But he cant get himself comfortable and it is extremely painful for him if I try to pick him up. 


Is this about normal for an injury of this type? 
what else can I do to help him please?


Many thanks in advance for any replies


Vicki


Update Monday am

Update on Percy - Went to the vets this morning
He is occaisonally putting a little weight on the bad leg (back left) But is being a good boy resting it.
Vet is very happy with is progress, 99% certain that his cruciate is absolutely fine its the 'on top' ligaments that have torn. Just needs to continue to rest it and metacam for the rest of the week.

Thank you very much again to everyone for your support  Really appreciated 


Vicki


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow literally as I am waiting for replies he has managed to finally fall asleep, I could cry with relief.
And there is fireworks going on outside, he must be sooo tired bless him. 


Thanks guys for helping without having to even type a word :001_smile:


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

I hope he feels better in the morning !

Think it takes 20 mins or so and must be with food, my girl was spayed this week so have been using it too!


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> wow literally as I am waiting for replies he has managed to finally fall asleep, I could cry with relief.
> And there is fireworks going on outside, he must be sooo tired bless him.
> 
> Thanks guys for helping without having to even type a word :001_smile:


Poor guy! I wish I'd been on earlier to see this! Our pup, Sox, is on metacam full time now because he has arthritis (he's 9 and a half). The injections seem to offer him almost instant relief & the liquid takes about a week or two to kick in fully for him. It just means that if, for some reason he has a break from it (Last time it was because he'd had an upset tum & metacam is quite mean on the stomach anyway), then he's on a lead for his walks for a week or two until it kicks back in again.

I am so pleased Percy was able to fall asleep! It really is awful to see them like that. Poor Sox was in agony last time he needed the injection. We ended up at Doggy A&E at 1am because it hurt him to sit, to stand, to lie down. I was in tears  Sending lots of love your way xx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Hi all
> About 5.30 today Percy came in from the garden whimpering, he jumped onto my lap and cried. I quickly had to whisk him out the way of the others and popped him in kitchen. I offered him some food but he was definitely in pain.
> 
> Took him to the vets for 6,
> ...


Hopefully it is not his cruciate that he has damaged. Poor wee man he must be in quite a lot of pain if he has had two doses of metacam and still feeling it. Hopefully he will sleep soundly now and the metacam will kick in.

Good luck at the vets on Monday.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bea said:


> I hope he feels better in the morning !
> 
> Think it takes 20 mins or so and must be with food, my girl was spayed this week so have been using it too!


Thank you, hope girl recovers quickly from her spay :smile:



JustmeGemmy said:


> Poor guy! I wish I'd been on earlier to see this! Our pup, Sox, is on metacam full time now because he has arthritis (he's 9 and a half). The injections seem to offer him almost instant relief & the liquid takes about a week or two to kick in fully for him. It just means that if, for some reason he has a break from it (Last time it was because he'd had an upset tum & metacam is quite mean on the stomach anyway), then he's on a lead for his walks for a week or two until it kicks back in again.
> 
> I am so pleased Percy was able to fall asleep! It really is awful to see them like that. Poor Sox was in agony last time he needed the injection. We ended up at Doggy A&E at 1am because it hurt him to sit, to stand, to lie down. I was in tears  Sending lots of love your way xx


Thank you for your help, Sox sounds like a lovely boy and very lucky to have you in control of his long term care. 
Percy is not crying constantly now, just as long as he stays still. He went out in the garden for the toilet but obv felt he couldnt make it back cos he just laid on the stones which he would normally never do, I picked him up and bought him back in after a while because although he likes sunbathing the stones are pretty uncomfortable lol.



912142 said:


> Hopefully it is not his cruciate that he has damaged. Poor wee man he must be in quite a lot of pain if he has had two doses of metacam and still feeling it. Hopefully he will sleep soundly now and the metacam will kick in.
> 
> Good luck at the vets on Monday.


Thank you  He slept fine, but then forgot first thing this morning and tried to get up normaly and really cried. 
Like you I really hope its not the cruciate, I think that is what the vet meant by on the top not in the middle hopefully don't you? 
I'm really worried about him but I dont suppose there is anything more they can do for him at the moment is there?

I feel so stupid, last night at the vets I was like so no off lead walks, she (nurse) gave me a sad look so I said no walks, little did I know that he would not be able to walk at all without pain, really didnt realise the severity of the situation 

Thanks again all, I guess it is just wait and see now


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have they asked you to fast him on Sunday night?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

912142 said:


> Have they asked you to fast him on Sunday night?


No  
Are you thinking then he might be thinking of opening him up  ?

Well least they wont have to shave him (half hearted attempt at humour)


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> No
> Are you thinking then he might be thinking of opening him up  ?
> 
> Well least they wont have to shave him (half hearted attempt at humour)


They may be waiting until Monday to see what, if any, weight bearing he has before they decide what to do. Sometimes vets prescribe weeks of cage rest coupled with anti inflammatory tablets, however, given the pain he is in and the lack of weight bearing surgery may be the route they go down.

I would think though that the vet would want to see xray results before deciding that.

The best thing to do until Monday is allow him to rest as much as possible - the other thing you could do if you find he is still in obvious pain is to put an ice pack on his knee. Not directly but put it inbetween a cloth, you don't want to give him frost bite on top of everything else!

An ice pack may offer him additional relief.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Percy  I hope he's much better after some rest & the vet does'nt need to do anything x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

912142 said:


> They may be waiting until Monday to see what, if any, weight bearing he has before they decide what to do. Sometimes vets prescribe weeks of cage rest coupled with anti inflammatory tablets, however, given the pain he is in and the lack of weight bearing surgery may be the route they go down.
> 
> I would think though that the vet would want to see xray results before deciding that.
> 
> ...


I tried a hot water bottle last night but he preffered to lay his head on it. I will try a cold compress but I expect he will think I am trying to torture him lol, I will wrap it up well in fleece 
Thanks for all your input, I have not had experience with this type of injury before and you are really helping me,



Dally Banjo said:


> Poor Percy  I hope he's much better after some rest & the vet does'nt need to do anything x


Thanks Dally banjo,  Love to the spots I hope they are both okay (and you of course lol)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

poor little Percy hope hes feeling better soon xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Update on Percy - Went to the vets this morning
He is occaisonally putting a little weight on the bad leg (back left) But is being a good boy resting it.
Vet is very happy with is progress, 99% certain that his cruciate is absolutely fine its the 'on top' ligaments that have torn. Just needs to continue to rest it and metacam for the rest of the week.

Thank you very much again to everyone for your support  Really appreciated 


Vicki


----------

